# You Might Belong to a ******* Volunteer fire department if ........



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

If your department has ever had two emergency vehicles pulled over for drag racing while going to a scene.

If you have those chrome, naked lady mud-flaps on your pumper.

If your firehouse has wheels.

If you've ever got back and found you've locked yourself out of the firehouse.

If fire training consists of everyone standing around a fire get'n drunk.

If you've ever let a person's house burn down because they wouldn't let you hunt deer on their land.

If your personal vehicle has more lights on it than your house has lights in it.

If you've ever walked through a Christmas display and walked away with at least 3 new ideas for a light scheme for your truck.

If your rescue unit can smoke the tires.

If your department name is mispelled on your equipment, in stick-on lettering.

If the nurses and doctors turn out the lights and hide when you show up at the hospital to get your equipment.

If fire dispatch can't mention your name without laughing.

If the local news crew won't put your department on t.v. because you embarassed them last time.

If you've ever locked the keys in your trucks.

If you've ever reffered to a light bar as "really sexy."

If your defib consists of a marine battery, a pair of jumper cables, and a fish finder.

If you've ever taken a girl out on a date in a pumper.

If your pumper has been on fire more times than it's been to a fire.

If your pumper smokes more than the house fire you're at.

If you've ever been arrested for indecent exsposure at a house fire.

If you've ever called it quits on a house fire when the beer got hot.

If you've ever been late to a house fire because you had to stop and get the guy who fell off the truck.

If you've ever stopped enroute to pick up a good road kill.

If you hand out spit cans before each company meeting.

If you have a sign out front of your station that says, "WILL FIGHT FIRES FOR BEER."

If your fire equipment has chew stains down the sides of 'em.

If everyone on your department is related in some way or another.

If your last four fire department raffles were for a shotgun...and a member won it each time.

If you borrowed the department's quick dump tank so you could have a neighborhood pool party.

If your Hurst tool is on loan to the local body shop.

If your safety officer is the person who broke his arm at the last house fire.

If you use a hanging noose knot for all your rescue operations because it's real adjustable.

If you don't allow a person to join the department unless they own a pickup.

If your roster has a high percentage of members named BUBBA.

If your dispatcher is the guy with the biggest & loudest CB.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

If two of the fellas on different shifts share the same girlfriend, and she's the cousin of both.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol:


----------

